# Best wormer for cats



## kat2290 (16 June 2013)

What do people recommend for worming cats? I have always used wormers bought from the supermarket rather than the vets but have recently found out they are pants  I never thought to research it so looks like I've been wasting my money for the last three years! Last time I wormed with drontal which I bought online, I think it was about 2-3 months ago...really should make a note of these things. Anyway noticed one of my cats had left me a delightful worm present on the floor, yuk, so I guess it's time to worm again! Should I stick with drontal or go for something different this time?


----------



## dalesponydiva (16 June 2013)

Best one for cats is Drontal but weigh your cat first and make sure you are worming for correct weight. With Drontal 1 tablet per 4kg of weight.

Otherwise go to your vet and as long as kitty has been seen in the last year then they may prescribe Milbemax ( only available from the Vets ) or spot on wormer Profender ( again prescription only ).  Golden rule when worming... is the cat well and not pregnant? then worm for correct weight. Don't use Bob Martins, Bearphar, Johnstons or Shirleys... they don't always work and you end up paying twice to worm your cat or dog.


----------



## kat2290 (16 June 2013)

Okie dokie thanks I will probably just get drontal again then.

Yep both cats are very well and definitely not up the duff! They are both prolific hunters, catching a lot of small rabbits and lots and lots of shrews/mice etc. I can't help but feel they just ingest more worms immediately after I worm them. Do you know how long drontal is effective for?


----------



## dalesponydiva (16 June 2013)

If your cats are hunters and eating small and large furbies then you need to worm every 5 weeks or so. Hope this helps x


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (16 June 2013)

milbemax is very good better than drontal and much easier to poke down their throats!! tho it is a pom so from vets only. if they are good hunters they prob want doing every 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (22 June 2013)

I only use spot on type wormers now as Little One becomes "Possessed by Devil-One" with tablets, I get my vet to post me stuff every few months.
Never ever seen any evidence of worms and both L-one and XL-one are fit as fiddles and no pot bellies or anything.
I go for the healthy diet  option, lo-tech approach they both get outrageously expensive branded Dental Health biscuits regularly and in winter they also get "urine support" biscuits.


----------



## Amymay (22 June 2013)

Stronghold.


----------



## Britestar (25 June 2013)

Stronghold doesn't do tapeworm, which is what they get when they hunt. I use panacur granules now as two are impossible to tablet, one vomits up the tablet within half and hour, and the others all hate provender. Fortunately all mine are greedy and will gobble up the granules in food.


----------

